# What can i overlock?



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if i can OC and what should i OC my specs are

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz <--Is liquid cooled

OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe

800W ES BFG PSU

BFG GTX 280 OCX

2 WD Velociraptor 300gb raid 0


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

You can overclock anything you want 

How far can you OC? All depends on current temp idle and under load. How your case vents hot air etc etc MANY things so no one will be able to give you a straight answer. The main things that get OC'ed are CPU, memory and Gfx card. There are rumours of people OC'ing fans and PSU's too but i don't recommend anything like that lol

Try here: 
http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=16
And better here:
http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=310

As you can see here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=464667

i got my little Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (2.9GHz Stock) to 3.4GHz on stock :grin: so anything is possible. Give it a go and post up results and ill try help you out


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links and maybe you can also help me with this but after i installed my new hard drives and reinstalled windows my EVGA precision tool wont core/shader/mem clock properly it never fluctuates like before now it just never moves the only thing that fluctuates is the GPU temperature display.

http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww102/sevenhm/EVGA.jpg


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm it cant see how it would be running that high. You OC'ed it yet? Google i think its called Gpuz (Like CPUZ but for gfx) that should give a more accurate resullt and where you running any other apps with it?


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah it already comes oc'd what I'm wondering is why isn't the readings on the graph fluctuating like before.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Why would it fluctuate, except for the temperature, that will change based on the load, but the clocks are set and not dynamic. Here's a shot of mine, I've had it on for a bit, going to put FAH on when I go to bed in a few.


----------

